# Junction box not centered over vanity



## Lis_ahhh (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi!
Our bathroom vanity light is about 4 inches off-centered to the right. I found a new vanity light that has a long horizontal back cover, long enough to cover the junction box off to the right and still be centered over the vanity. Is this safe? To have the wires coming out of the junction box behind the cover of the light fixture? Trying to find a fix for this without having to rewire or cut into the drywall.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

This site is for electricians. Please post over on: DIYchatroom.com

IBTL


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yeah, since the holes in the light won't line up with the box anymore, just run some drywall screws thru the holes into the drywall. They will hold, that is why they are called drywall screws.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, since the holes in the light won't line up with the box anymore, just run some drywall screws thru the holes into the drywall. They will hold, that is why they are called drywall screws.


They hold really well if you go through a wire. :sad:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Is it wired with Teck 90?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> They hold really well if you go through a wire. :sad:


It holds better if the screws go through the vent pipe. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

